

How I Learned to Type Really Fast With Less Effort in 3 Weeks - ataugeron
http://alexistaugeron.com/post/17147484881/how-i-learned-to-type-really-fast-with-less-effort-in-3

======
apl

      > In terms of speed increase, I didn’t measure my typing
      > speed before switching so I can’t compare objectively,
      > but I know I type way faster now.
    

Not exactly _convincing_ , to be honest.

~~~
ataugeron
Yeah I wish I measured that before switching ;-) That will be a good lesson
for me: next time I experiment with something, I'll run some tests before...

------
joshbaptiste
Hmm looks promising, but the only problem is every where we go, school, work,
internet cafe etc.. we would have to go back the QWERTY layout.

~~~
michaelcampbell
This was my biggest obstacle. I used Dvorak for 3-4 years in the early 90's.
It was great, and I often miss it, but such were the pre-laptop (and pre
thumb-drive) days, and I had to move around a lot of machines that I either
was not allowed to or couldn't install a Dvorak driver. So I switched back,
but my speed and accuracy was no worse on Dvorak; I was about 30% quicker if
memory serves; accuracy was about the same, or at least within statistical
noise.

The other irritant was editor commands. I'm an emacs guy and some just didn't
translate well. And I was working on a *nix system, and "ls" was the "ol"
keys. Third finger for both letters. Ack!

------
lightblade
Now..what I want to know is..how to best combine the power of dvorak and vim

